# GPU-Z 0.4.3 don't detect CUDA & OpenCL



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2010)

i run a HD5770 1GB & 8800GT 512mb setup but GPU-Z down show OpenCL for the ATi Card nur Cuda for the Nvidia but it shows PhysX for both of them 







and yes my 8800GT is underclocked because it's only being used for Cuda/PhysX and h264/x264 decoding with CoreAVC in Media Player Classic.


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2010)

When the Nvidia card is set to PhysX, CUDA isn't used. It's a primary PhysX card. PhysX showing up under an ATi card is new though.


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2010)

right now the physx detection is system wide. if gpuz can create a physx context it will show physx for all cards

cuda detection does not work when there is no display attached to the card being queried. the underlying cause is that i havent found out how to create a cuda context on a specific device (if you have 2 identical cards in the system cuda cant give enough details which card is which)
so i go via d3d context and create cuda on top of that -> no display -> no d3d context -> no cuda


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2010)

oki thx W1zzard, but what about the OpenCL thing, doesn't my HD5770 have that, or is it because i use a ATi+Nvidia setup? ^^;


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2010)

did you install the ati opencl sdk thingie ? does opencl on ati work fine with other applications?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2010)

i installed ATi Catalyst 10.4, isn't that enough? maybe not 

thx W1zaard that helped installing "ati-stream-sdk-v2.1-vista-win7-32.exe" now GPU-Z shows OpenCL ^^


----------

